# Right



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

So far we've gone off food!! had a very upset tummy!! and lots of licking!! please let today be the day and before half 7 cos i have a PTA meeting lol!!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Ok shes now meowing like shes calling!! so i guess we're getting closer!!!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Looks like meeting cancelled lol


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Lol

Shes scratching around in her crate now!!!


----------



## Heavenleigh (Apr 22, 2009)

Ohhhh fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

yay! At last! Go girl go! Puuussshhh!!! Sending lots of vibes for an easy delivery and healthy mum and babies

Jo x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Thank you Jo!! 

I will keep you all informed!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Come on Missy, you've kept us all waiting long enough now. Let's see if you have five like my Missy. :thumbup:*


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

hows it going?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> hows it going?


Long and loud lol still lots of pacing and calling!!! i now have a headache


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Long and loud lol still lots of pacing and calling!!! i now have a headache


Tell her to PUSH LOL


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I have had words!! shes now in her crate again lol :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> I have had words!! shes now in her crate again lol :thumbup:


*PMSL......I just hope it works, I have a numb bottom sitting by the computer waiting for news :lol:*


----------



## kez152 (Apr 9, 2010)

:thumbup:wahoo some progress:thumbup: all the best for you and your queen and hope her prince and princesses all arrive quickly and safely!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Well there not!! still lots of meowing and nothing else!!! grrr!!


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Go missy!!!! You can do it!!! Puuushhh!!!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Still nothing!!! shes in and out of everything and very vocal but thats it im fed up now so i can only imagine how Missy feels!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Still nothing!!! shes in and out of everything and very vocal but thats it im fed up now so i can only imagine how Missy feels!!!


Cats do like to keep us waiting


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Your telling me!!! i dont remember this from last time??? im gonna have to get someone to sit with her tonight aswell now cos i really need to make this meeting and hubby is on nights aggrrhhhh!!!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Your telling me!!! i dont remember this from last time??? im gonna have to get someone to sit with her tonight aswell now cos i really need to make this meeting and hubby is on nights aggrrhhhh!!!!


I think she will be on her own for a while


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

How is she today?


----------



## kez152 (Apr 9, 2010)

fingers crossed today will be the day for you!!! my springer had her pups last night! 8 of them!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

kez152 said:


> fingers crossed today will be the day for you!!! my springer had her pups last night! 8 of them!!!:thumbup:


Oh wow i love springer pups

Have you a thread on here??


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> How is she today?


Still hasn't eaten!! spending time on my lap and in her crate and meowing at me for attetion lol but thats about it


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Still hasn't eaten!! spending time on my lap and in her crate and meowing at me for attetion lol but thats about it


Bless her and we thought she would have them yesterday lol

Bambam is very unsettled and when she lays down she cant have her bum on the floor and Mum said this morning it looked like she kept raising her back end off the floor


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Still hasn't eaten!! spending time on my lap and in her crate and meowing at me for attetion lol but thats about it


Have been checking every hour through the night to see if there was any news  (I worked a night shift)
Come on Missy, lets make today the day. :thumbup:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Scrap that first baby is on its way!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Scrap that first baby is on its way!!!!!! :thumbup:


*At last :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Keep us updated.

I'm so excited *


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Scrap that first baby is on its way!!!!!! :thumbup:


That was quick
Good luck x


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

YAY how exciting


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I can hear a baby yay well done Missy she let out an almighty cry bless her xx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> I can hear a baby yay well done Missy she let out an almighty cry bless her xx


Where is she having them??


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ohhh yay!!!! Go misyy!!!


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Where is she having them??


I have a large dog crate shes in there but at the last min turned her back on me so i can't see whats going on


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

keeep us posted, good luck xxxx


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> I have a large dog crate shes in there but at the last min turned her back on me so i can't see whats going on


Im sure she wont mind you having a peek


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

First one is a tabby i think hehe


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> First one is a tabby i think hehe


Aww how sweet


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> First one is a tabby i think hehe


*Congratulations :thumbup: And good luck with the rest. x*


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

2nd is here looks like a big one :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww congrats, what colour is it,..:thumbup:..:thumbup:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> 2nd is here looks like a big one :thumbup:


2nd is black and white :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> 2nd is black and white :thumbup:


Shes not hanging round lol


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

lol no thank god :lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> lol no thank god :lol:


Cant believe im last again

Last year when storm was having pups there was about 5 of us all due around same time and they all had theirs when i was still waiting and now Bambam is making me wait lol


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Cant believe im last again
> 
> Last year when storm was having pups there was about 5 of us all due around same time and they all had theirs when i was still waiting and now Bambam is making me wait lol


It'll be her turn soon


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> It'll be her turn soon


I have everything crossed that you are right


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Cant believe im last again
> 
> Last year when storm was having pups there was about 5 of us all due around same time and they all had theirs when i was still waiting and now Bambam is making me wait lol


How unfair :lol: come n Bam bam its your turn now x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

3rd is here:lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> 3rd is here:lol:


Keep em coming lol


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Ohhhh soo exciting!!! 

What colour is it??


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> 3rd is here:lol:


Wow Missy, you're quick at this bit :lol:


Spaniel mad said:


> I have everything crossed that you are right


I have to be, the babies have to come out sooner or later :lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> Wow Missy, you're quick at this bit :lol:
> 
> I have to be, the babies have to come out sooner or later :lol:


Mine seem to like later too much lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

3 babies, how exciting, what colour is the third,


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Mine seem to like later too much lol


It'll happen. You just have to be patient


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> Wow Missy, you're quick at this bit :lol:
> 
> shes making up for all the waiting lol this one looks like another tabby :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> 3rd is here:lol:


Do you think there's any more?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Not sure? i think so


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> shes making up for all the waiting lol this one looks like another tabby :thumbup:


And I thought she was going to have them before my Missy, they are a 8 days old now


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Fizzy12 said:


> And I thought she was going to have them before my Missy, they are a 8 days old now


wow 8 days already


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> wow 8 days already


I know - it goes so quick!

How's she doing?


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

4th has just arrived :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> 4th has just arrived :thumbup:


she is not hanging around lol


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

4 babies, ..:thumbup:..:thumbup:..


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what colour is number 4,


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Ithink its another black and white :thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> Ithink its another black and white :thumbup:


So 2 tabby and 2 black and white x


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

5th is here x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

5 babies !!!!! fantastic xxxxx:thumbup:..:thumbup:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Think we may have another on its way?


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> 5th is here x


I said she'd have five, didn't I? 
Missy - that's it now please :lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Is she planning on stopping lol


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

Spaniel mad said:


> Is she planning on stopping lol


i bloody hope so lol


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> i bloody hope so lol


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

All done now we have 5!! :thumbup:


----------



## Fizzy12 (Sep 8, 2009)

Missymoo said:


> All done now we have 5!! :thumbup:


*Yeah, well done Missy. Pics now please. :thumbup:*


----------



## Mum2Alfie (Jan 4, 2010)

Well done Missy!!!! Congratulations!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations xxxxxxx....:thumbup:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Huge congrats x


----------



## kez152 (Apr 9, 2010)

Finally!!! congratulations missy!!! 5 is good number, not too many for missy to have to look after! tabbys get sold so easily. I have 2 people wanting my 4 day old tabby thats not even been advertised yet!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## maiseysmummy (Apr 10, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> Cant believe im last again
> 
> Last year when storm was having pups there was about 5 of us all due around same time and they all had theirs when i was still waiting and now Bambam is making me wait lol


Your not last yet Im waiting too  My bets is bambam beats maisey to it! She is taking a very relaxed veiw on all this pregnancy lark bless her!

I shall await pics of this lot :thumbup:


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

I will try and upload some for you now they are dry we have 2 tabby and white 2 black and white and a strange dark tabby?? :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

i just see the pictures, im in lovvvvvvvvve,:thumbup:..:thumbup:..


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank goodness for that. 

I don't see the kittens pictures I see reptiles.


----------



## Missymoo (May 19, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Thank goodness for that.
> 
> I don't see the kittens pictures I see reptiles.


????? its on a new thread? :thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

mellowma said:


> Thank goodness for that.
> 
> I don't see the kittens pictures I see reptiles.


hahahaha you on the booze celebrating !!!!! :lol:...:lol:....:lol:.....:lol:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

maiseysmummy said:


> Your not last yet Im waiting too  My bets is bambam beats maisey to it! She is taking a very relaxed veiw on all this pregnancy lark bless her!
> 
> I shall await pics of this lot :thumbup:


Well Bambam certainly isnt in a rush lol


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> hahahaha you on the booze celebrating !!!!! :lol:...:lol:....:lol:.....:lol:


I was clicking on gallery pics, I didn't realise there was a new thread (Doh!)  :arf:


----------

